# Mickey Mouse Platy!



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

I have 3 gold mickey mouse platy in my 10 gallon tank right now with some peppered cory (waiting to put one of my bettas in it when she's big enough). I was able to sex them at 2 females 1 male. I have no doubt that they will eventually have fry in there... livebarers man... they're like rabbits.

I raised fancy guppies when I was younger and just let the accidental fry be. parents usually ate the weak and small and left the bigger stronger ones alone. I'm assuming the platy will do the same.

But will my betta girl be ok with random bursts of platy fry?

ALSO, if the betta girl doesn't like it in there and I have to take her out, what other sort of fish can go in with my 3 Platy? (it just looks so empty right now xD Even with 6 silk plants and a decoration.)

Tank is heated and filtered.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Probably she'll love the platy fry."Ooh, look mom! Extra food!" 

If it fails then you can probably buy some more platies to go with them and have a platy tank.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Yah that was my plan B. I'm getting another 10gallon to divide for my boys so if she doesn't like the platy tank she can always go back to one of their old tanks. 

By the by, what do you feed your Platy? Pellets or flakes? I currently feed flakes but they make the water so cloudy...


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine get freeze dried brine shrimp, algae pellets or flakes. I'm not sure whether they like that, but they seem too.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok so here's Mickey(male), Minnie(Big female), and Dot(Small female) also bonus pic of my peppered cory cats (Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dumb, and Tweedle Derp)
















(This is Dot.)


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow. I have a Mickey Mouse platy named Minnie too! They look really sweet. What are the cory cats like? I've never owned one, but I am considering getting one in the future.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

They're ridiculous. XD I find them incredibly entertaining and completely doofy looking.  Corys do best in groups! Peppered cory need groups of 4 or more, some of the other cory require groups of 6 or more. My LFS said the peppered would be fine in a group of 3 so I have 3, but I'm considering getting a 4th because OMG they're hilarious, and they really don't care about ANY other fish.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I like funny fish. One time one of my neon tetras chased my blue 3 spot gourami.Even though Gertie could have eaten him. Do they always hide in tht corner, or did they just feel like it? What do yo feed them?


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

They were hiding from the camera. Mostly they stay in groups and wander around the bottom... Sometimes they swim up to clean the plants and sides of the tank though 

I feed them 2 catfish pellets per day and whatever missed food my Platy don't get before it sinks.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

How come fish always hide from the camera, unless you aren't trying to take a picture of them?


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

My bettas love the camera. Well, sort of. They're very curious about it but don't hold still long enough to get really good photos X3


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Same with mine. Sometimes they hold still just long enough to focus the camera, and then they move.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Yup. I'm pretty sure I saw the male platy chasing the females around the other day too... I wonder how you can tell if they're preggo >.> They're so weirdly shaped, and I'm used to guppy bodies XD


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I know. One time there were baby guppies in my tank(They were being stalked by angels), and I mentioned that platies where live bearers. M sister asked if they could be platy babies. I said that I hoped not, as both our platies are boys. My sister couldn't tell as the bigger platy always chases the little platy. Platies..


----------

